# Where did your tiel's name come from?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Explain how you came up with your tiel's name! You can also explain your other pets too. 

I'll go ahead and do all my birds, as well as my dog...

My dog's name is Shelby and she was already named when we adopted her at 9 months old. We decided to not change it.

Rocko was what stuck when I saw him for the first time. Over the few weeks before I went to pick up a tiel at the breeder's house, I kept a note on my phone with a list of the names I liked the best, female and male. I addded more as I thought of them. When I got there and picked out Rocko (he was the only tiel out of four to run up and look at me and my dad the moment we stepped into the room, so I liked his curiosity ), the name just came to me. It was on my list, but it was one of those moments where you didn't even have to think about it, that was just his name. I originally wanted to spell it Rocco, but then my friend Emily said that spelling reminded her too much of a surfer dude... couldn't shake the association after that, so it became Rocko. :lol:


As for other birds...

My sister had a parakeet named Tiki. If I remember correctly, the name came from my sister feeling like she had an exotic pet... yeah I don't know, we were little.

Then I had a parakeet named Sunshine. I named her that because she was yellow lol.

Fast forward a few years and I got Grace. I named her that because she was a beautiful white parakeet and she looked really graceful... although time proved me wrong about that


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

My dog Weenus was originally "Winston"...Since he sleeps on his back showing his... er yea ...everyone calls him Weenus
He only answers to Weenus

My other dog Noah I adopted when he was 4 and that's the name his previous owner gave him..I think it suits him

Hank my tiel was going to be Henry but my mom kept calling her Hank 
So Hank it was...when we found out she wasn't a boy we had already been calling her Hank for months so she was stuck with it


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

hmm Zippy is named after a puppet on a children's show called Rainbow , he was my favorite character as he was annoying and never shut up, sadly Rainbow is no longer made pffft so I named my teil after him lol .

I also have a cat who moved over to Ireland with my mum , her name is Skippy because I rescued her from a cardboard skip , I found her minutes before the contents were pushed on to a machine that made bales out of the cardboard , she was only two months old when I found her she is 9 years old now


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I named my dog Sam after Samuel Langhorne Clemens (aka Mark Twain) for the simple fact I love the quote "The more I know about people, the better I like my dog".

I named my first budgie Cptn Jack (not a sparrow) Budgie, Longest budgie name ever? lol.

Skylar got her name because my daughter thought she looked like the sky with clouds and not wanting to risk her been called 'cloudy' I tactfully implanted Skylar in my daughters head.

Ozzy, my 3rd budgie got his name because the green/yellow are the native colours from Australia. Australians quite regularly get referred to as 'Aussies' which sounds like Ozzy's (and the fact I like Ozzy Osbourn has nothing at all to do with it ).

I named My Ragdoll Phoenix because I liked the name and it was down a street called Phoenix Street I got a call off his breeder telling me she had a few kittens left.

I called my other cat Nico because it's cat in Japanese and sounded better than 'cat' lol.

Sugars breeder named him and because of how sweet and loving he is we decided to keep it... I wanted to call him 'flash (ahhh)' because i kinda miss all the old stuff... But Sugar seemed more fitting.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My dog is named Lady, but we call her everything from lass to Dixie. X3 It's amazing she even knows when we're talking to her.

My cockatiel is named Maverick after Bart Maverick from the 60s tv series "Maverick". I named him that because of some grey feathers that look like a raised eyebrow. And ever since I saw the show, a raised eyebrow reminds me of Jack Kelly and his role as Maverick. 

My turquoise halfmoon betta is named Daniel after Daniel Jackson of Stargate SG1.

My platinum delta tail betta is named Gallifrey. The name of the Doctor's home planet and because it sounded pretty. X3

-

My mom's senior Pekingese is named Stitch after the alien.

My younger sister's dog is named Sherlock after the detective. 

My elder sister's dog is named Murdoch, which means 'of the sea'. She likes ships and nautical things.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My tiels - Tony, named after Tony Bennett (since he likes to sing so well, haha), and Candy, named after candy corn (she is as sweet)
My dog - Eddie, named after the dog in the show Frazier (one of my favorite shows)
All of my gerbils and mice are named after some kind of food, because they are so cute and sweet, LOL


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lets see here:

My Sun Conure is named Conner because he used to get so friendly when you had food for him but would ignore you the second it disappeared he has gotten a lot better though.

My Cockatiels:

Pikachu: My fiance had never seen a cockatiel before and thought her face looked like the pokemon.

Zero: We wanted something original and it's a short sturdy name for a male.

Perkie: We adopted her and neglected changing the name.

Godric: I could not part with him when we were selling off newborns, his mother rejected him and I hand fed him from day one. I took the name from True Blood Eric's maker my fiance hated the name lol.

My Budgies:

Nova: He's blue, very bright blue, and it kind of reminded me of the art for the television show.

Pearl: She's kind of yellow with black spots.

Ivy: He (at the time we thought it was a she) is green and is kind of territorial.

Storm: He's all white kind of reminds me of snow storms up North.

Dog:

A mixed yorkie named Rex, we didn't name him we just rescued him from a shelter.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

dog -1 Christopher he had this name when I adopted him I call him Chris for short. dog -2 April bunny I got her in April. budgie-Bam-Bam from the Flinstones. cockatiel-Up Side Down he likes to hang from his cage bars up side down he is the newest member of the family.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll only explain the fun ones of my 43 pets lol

Woodstock - aka, the cockatiel formerly known as Sheila. We thought he was a girl to start with but when I discovered he was a boy, I named him after the bird from Snoopy  I want a whiteface or pied now that I can call Snoopy 

Captain Jackdaw - aka Cappy. Named after Captain Jack from Torchwood because he's dark and handsome 

Seb & Mori - my pair or rats; Sebastian and Moriarty to give them their full names. I like Sherlock!

Winnie, Priscilla, Bunty & Stephanie - my chickens/bantams. Because chickens have to have human names!

Puddle & Plum - ducks, so pretty self explanatory!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Let's see...

*Jupiter/Juju* -- I just thought it was a cute name (also Jupiter is the Roman god of the sky, fitting for a bird)
*Moon* -- He's all-white, so it fit! Also he's weird enough to be from the moon. :rofl:
*Solaire* -- My boyfriend suggested it...it's the name of a character in one of his favorite video games. It sounds pretty and of course it fits his sunny appearance and disposition.
*Freya* -- For some reason I decided she needed a Norse name. Freya (or Freyja) is the goddess off pretty much everything (love, war, etc.)
*Astrid* -- I wanted to give her a Norse name to match Freya's.
*Gypsy* -- No reason in particular, I just like the name.

Non-tiels:
*Boris* -- Well, my boyfriend suggested it as a joke. There's a Japanese band, Boris, who have an album called _Pink_, so it just popped into his head. Also I think it's an ironically manly name for a silly pink creature.
*Truffle* -- I stole the name from another member, who hopefully won't mind.  I just think it sounds adorable. She's either named after a mushroom or chocolate confection and either way I think it works.
*Sprite* -- He's lemon & lime colored, so he's partially named after the soda). But I mainly chose it to mean "A small or elusive supernatural being; an elf or pixie."


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooh, this is going to be long, but I will spare no details.

Birds:

My 1st bird was a budgie named *Jail Bird*: I thought she was a boy at 1st (She was my 1st bird, cut me some slack). She was cage ridden when I got her from Petco (Of course) and she had a hard time with coming out, thus, the name Jail Bird was born.

My next bird was a masked lovebird named *Teak*: I absolutely loved his color, and it seemed so exotic, so for some reason when I thought "Exotic" I thought of the wood teak. Yes. _The wood. I named my bird after wood._

Then my budgie *Beck*: He was a lady killer at Petsmart, so I wanted a dashing name, so I thought of Beck from Victorious (I was a few years younger when I got him).

Then my other budgie *Mackenzie*: Who, again I thought was a boy (She was a dark-eyed clear, so her cere was hard to read until she became hormonal), I got her to keep Beck company. Her name was Mack, until the sudden sex change 

Then, my tiel *Beaker*: When I brought him home, the 1st thing he did was mouth everything. Also named for curiosity, like scientists and beakers.

Non-birds:

My 1st hermit crab *Mussles*: Named because that sucker was HUGE! He was so strong! Also, for a humorous kick, I spelled it "Mussles" (Like the shellfish) instead of "Muscles".

My 2nd crab is *Something*: Literally. That's her name. My father asked me what I'm going to name her and I was thinking and said "Something..." It stuck 

3rd crab is *Rattie*: Only because his shell had the pattern of a rattlesnake, then he changed shells, but I kept the name.

Last hermie is *King*: He is monstrously huge, the full size of a baseball! He probably could have eaten Mussles. I called him "King" like the king crab.

My cat is *Shelby*: I didn't name her, but I do like it.

Next kitty is *Q-Tip*: Because I'm just that original. And no, she's not white, but she's fluffy. She has the color of a used Q-tip though


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Jub's previous owner mentioned his name a couple times when i went over to buy him, but said it so quietly each time i didn't manage to pick up on it and neither did my boyfriend. We thought it was something like "jojo" or "jubjub", so we decided to go with JubJub 

Although now he's more commonly known as Juber-nut or Juber-butt


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ziggy was named for "Ziggy Stardust" by his first owner. Now he is Ziggy Zoomba, in name of the school spirit song "Ay Ziggy Zoomba" from my first university Bowling Green. 

Petey had his name from his previous owner. We liked it so we kept it. Now he is Petey Pirate Parrot Pants. 

Tommy also had his name from his previous owner. We also think that's a great name  he is also "Tom Tom."

Chucki was also pre-named (our current flock are all rehomes). She was Chuckie when we got her (everyone thought she was a boy) and we didn't like the name so we tried to change it. She would have no part of it and refused to answer to anything but Chuckie. Then about 8 months later she laid an egg and became Chucki


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll do this as a current list of my animals.

My mum named both Honey AND Henry... I tried so hard to come up with cute names for them but then she just walks in and makes suggestions off the top of her head. So Honey is Honey because she is yellow and sweet, and Henry is Henry because, well, we both agreed he looks like a Henry. Together they make H & H. 

I chose the name Coco because it's a cute name for a cute baby, and he has a sort of (only just visible) cinnamon wash to his grey feathers. Also, I've had that name stuck in my head for a while, I don't know why.

That's the birds. Now, the cats:

I was 4 when I named or eldest, Suzy, after Suzy Caito (the woman from the kid's show. She was my favourite -- I even got to meet her and I'm sure there's a photo somewhere). Suzy was first named Sebastian because we thought she was a boy but when she turned out to be girl, I got to choose a fitting name. That show was playing at the same time. 

Um, I don't quite know where the name Possum came from. It just popped into my head. I helped raise him and his siblings and they were so mischievous it just seemed to fit. Also, he had a Possum-like pink nose when he was very little.

Pinky's name is related to her unique colouring. She is a very light coloured tortoiseshell and the ginger patches were kind of pinkish when we first adopted her. She also has very pink ears and a dark pink nose. And I believe my mum was eating a Cadbury Pinky bar when we decided to get her. :lol:


----------



## Superstar (Dec 1, 2010)

Prettybird Lou: First his name was Lasa (like lasa apso, the breed of a beautiful dog) because I thought he was a she. He was still real young then. i would always call him lasa lou. when i found out he was a boy I just dropped the "lasa" part. "prettybird" got tacked on my my daughter because he acts like such a pretty boy. always has to look his best and can't get dirty ever! 

as for Jefferey and Petey, I got them from a friend that couldn't keep them and so they came already named. I couldn't change them either because his daughters named them and made these cute little beaded bracelets with their names on the bracelets :cinnamon: the bracelets hang in the cage now and jefferey and petey play with them all the time

We also have an outdoor cat that came to us as a stray. my daughter named it Mr. Fluffy  We have since found out Mr. Fluffy is actually a girl because she had babies! But we still call her Mr. Fluffy. It's quite funny the looks we will get when our friends and family find out he is actually a she lol


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama (Dec 25, 2012)

Buddy- When I first went to the breeders to put a deposit down on a new born, I feel in love this this 8wk old baby that was ready to go home. Breeder lady asked me: "So what are you going to call him?" Me (talking to my new tiel): "I don't know, what do you think I should call you buddy?". He started nodding, so I doubt checked, after more nods I was like "Well Buddy it is then!" lol.
Blondie our puppy is just blond... literally. It suited her and she responded to it immediately so that was simple too.


----------



## minifish (Feb 4, 2013)

We visited the local breeder aiming to just enquire about a tiel, he said hed had a new bunch he's just brought in, proceed to take out a little white terrified tiel with a blue dot in one wing to identify when he was born! Littke tiel tried his hardest to get up a ladder but was to small so sat in the feed bowl insted! My boyfriend asked if I wanted to see any others i said no I like Bluey and that was it he was christened ; )


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a few themes and some randoms...

NCIS: Abby, ziva, denozo

Naruto - Sai, sasuke, sakora

Food - truffle, blueberry, trixi-pea aka green pea, lemon drizzle and sherbet

Other characters from movies or games - Kirby, Dante, po, pika aka pikachu, Quincy, mooshoo, belle, lil washu (previously owned a tenchi and ryo-oki so that could have been a theme!)

Randoms - shade, mauvey, creamy (all named after their colour) niko, jasper, marmite (you love it or hate it) and rooh (arabic for spirit)

Came with name - jazzy became jasmin, syd became sydney, Taifi stayed the same, as did Merlin, zouzouni, jester, Chaplin, noodle, tictac, luigi

And this is really bad but I let my hubby name one of the linnies and I don't remember what it is!

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

moonchild said:


> *Truffle* -- I stole the name from another member, who hopefully won't mind.  I just think it sounds adorable. She's either named after a mushroom or chocolate confection and either way I think it works.


Haha she's named after the confectionery obviously coz she's so sweet looking... Then again she acts like a mouldy old fungus half the time too 


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oni said:


> Haha she's named after the confectionery obviously coz she's so sweet looking... Then again she acts like a mouldy old fungus half the time too
> 
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


lol!

Most people seem to think my budgie's name is Truffle*S* for some reason. Kinda bugs me. XD

Is it weird that I think mushrooms look kind of cute though?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

My bf's sister was contemplating adopting a one-eyed cat named Muffin at our local shelter. She didn't end up bringing her home, but we got our bird a few weeks later and she was like "Aw, she's handicapped like Muffin was" so we just decided to call her Muffin 

Julio originally got his name because I was watching Mario Lopez's reality show and he has a French Bulldog named Julio... my bf didn't like that name though, and one day we were walking in a park and saw chipmunks and he kept saying "Look at the little chippy!" and then started calling him "Little Chippy Boy" which just turned to Chip


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am only going to do some. 

A few of the Cockatiels:

*Mishka* – I found it on a website that has tons of different baby names, it means “gift of love” which I thought was very fitting for him. 

*Quinn* – I found this name on a website with baby names, too. It is more of a boy’s name, but can be used as a girl’s name, and I thought it was different.

*Levi* – Got this name from a website with names for birds, and I thought that Levi was a he, but turns out he is actually a she, I kept the name anyways!

*Georgie *– It was originally George (I have no idea how I came up with this common name) because I thought she was a he, but nope, she is a female, so I just added an i and named her Georgie (which I like, someone on one of my favorite TV shows has this name).

*Luna* – I really liked this name for a bird, I got it from a baby name website, and thought it suited her since she is pure white.

*Bio* – This is one that wasn’t named by me, the person he was supposed to be going to, who never ended up taking him, named him this, it is part of a name from a game called BioShock. 

*Squirt* – I gave her this as a nickname to begin with, I was going to change it, because she has always been a tiny Cockatiel, but it stuck and I ended up keeping the name.

*Aubrie *– This name was taken from a website with baby names, I wanted to give her a name that isn’t used a lot, and when I came across Aubrie, I thought it was perfect. 

*Shiloh* – I got this name from a website with bird names, I had 10 picked out for him, and when I eventually got down to 3, it was between Riley, Shiloh, and Tiki, I picked Shiloh. 

*Cookie *– I let my brothers name her, they wanted to name her this after seeing a video of an Umbrella Cockatoo named Cookie on YouTube that they love. 

Dogs:

*Abby/Abagail* – She came with this name when we adopted her, we just call her Abby instead of the full name. 

*Barney *– Named by my dad and his partner. Not sure why Barney was picked, but it suits the little guy and it is quite cute.

Cats:

*Splotch *– I named her this for the most obvious reason, she has splotches of grey all over her, lol. I love it!

*Dozer *– One of my brothers named him this because he would doze off all the time, and everyone had been calling him this from there on, so we kept it as his name.

*Ollie* – We couldn’t come up with a name, and my mum said Ollie, so that is what we would call her and the name she ended up keeping. 

*Gus *– He came with this name, I have no clue where it came from.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol! These are funny. 

Skiddles got her name because when we picked her up from the breeder she was in a box on my lap in the car and she just 'skiddled' left to right, right to left when we went around a corner. LOL!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Birds:
Clyde (Quaker parrot): Hubby named him after the outlaw Clyde Barrow. Dunno why. LOL
Jade (Quaker parrot): Her former family named her and she knew it and says it in multiple sentences so we had to keep it. 
Freddie (tiel): I had an hour's drive back from the bird show where I got him and I had a mental list of possible names, so I tried them on him and he only responded when I said that one. So there it is. 
Johnny (tiel): His former family named him Snowball and I like people names for my babies, so, because he's very sweet, his full name is actually Johnny Angel, after the song.
Maggie (pigeon): Her former family named her "Magic" and, as with Johnny, she needed a human name. I chose Maggie because it was the name I thought of that was closest to "Magic," hoping it would make it easier for her to learn her new name. 
Greta (tiel): Already named and recognizes it when you use it, though she doesn't say it.
Benjy (budgie): I had a budgie named Bonnie who was going to be his roommate and I wanted their names to blend nicely, plus I thought it would be easy for him to learn to say. He says things, but "Benjy" isn't one of them. LOL (Bonnie has since gone to Rainbow Bridge)
Ringo (starling): C'mon. I'm a big Beatles fan and I couldn't resist. Unfortunately, I discovered that she's a girl after it was too late. I did try other names on her but she liked "Ringo" best, too. So it's partly her fault. 
Dogs:
George (basset): I like to consult critters on their names, and I tried several on him and he hated them all, but when I said "George," he turned toward me and wagged his tail.
Gigi (Lab): She was a stray who showed up and wouldn't leave but wouldn't let us near, either. We had been trying to coax her by saying "Good girl!" a lot. One day I shortened that to "G.G." and she apparently decided since I'd named her, I must be her mama, and she bounded toward me and sat on my foot. So we had to keep calling her "G.G." since that worked, and changed the spelling to make it a name instead of initials.
Boots (mixed breed): She was also a stray that my mother-in-law found 13 years ago while out walking. She's who named her Boots, because her feet are white. My MIL died four years ago and my father-in-law is elderly and couldn't take care of her anymore, so she moved in with us. 
Jack (shepherd/pit mix): He was already named, too, by his former people who basically ignored him. They fed him but they didn't teach him any manners at all. His name with them was "Jax" after the Sons of Anarchy character but we call him Jack. 

Then there's Wally, my betta. I got him at Walmart, where they had several bettas in tiny containers with no food, stuffed back on a dark shelf and piled on top of each other. I could only save one because of the menagerie I already had, so I chose one at random and brought him home, figuring he wouldn't live long but whatever time he had left wouldn't be in a tiny container on a dark shelf. That was about 18 months ago and he not only lived, he's thriving. I named him Wally because I got him at Walmart. Original, I know. LOL


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

*Caesar is thought to have meant Hairy, he's a bird, I like irony.*

Thor and Loki - I'm a nerd 
I used to have a dog called Scrumpy, after the cider. Because he came from a farm and the farm we last went to was the Scrumpy Jack cider farm!
John (rabbit), George(guinea pig), Paul(guinea pig) and Starr (rabbit) have been pets named after The Beatles


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bird names*

My Bennie's full name "Abed-Nego" comes from the Bible. My first 2 'tiels were Shadrach and Meshach. It's from a story in the book of Daniel.


----------



## Jones of Perth (Jul 6, 2010)

Nymeria (cockatiel) From a Song of Ice and Fire 

Asha- (kelpie) Same as above

Daenerys (rabbit) Ice and fire as well

Hmmm.... there is so many good names in those books!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie - My little cousin(1 at the time) and I were singing "C is for Cookie" on the way to get him and Cookie just stuck.
Cheerio - I thought naming him Cheerio would help Cookie like him better (Cheerio's are Cookie's fave)
Sweetie Godzilla greenjow Jaggerjack - really long name eh? Sweetie 'cause he's sweet, Godzilla 'cause he thinks he is a big bird, Greenjow Jaggerjack 'casue he reminds me of the bleach character.
Smokey the cat/Pyscho cat/Momma cat- Smokey was he name when we got her, psycho 'cause she plays rough and is always hyper, Momma cat 'cause she came with a litter of kittens.


----------



## TínaBrá (Jun 8, 2013)

Over the years I have named my pets after disney put when I got Tínu I felt lost and lonely and I had just lost a dear friend. On the way home I saw that she was also very lost so I thought that Tína which means lost was perfect. Her middlename Brá means pretty and she is so pretty so she is lost pretty.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've had...

Smokey - he was already named when he came to me. I tried to rename him Kupo but he didn't take to it as he was already 6 years old. He was named Smokey like the other 4 or 5 cockatiels his previous owner had (wow, all called Smokey...)

Echo - When i brought her home she was in my spare room and as i was showing her to my mum for the first time she chirped loudly and my mum said "Wow, listen to the echo coming from her!" I just loved it 

Budgies 

Sky - Because he looked perfectly like a blue sky with white clouds

Bob - Originally thought she was male, her cere was very late in turning brown. Her full (male) name was Georgie-Porgie-Pudding-And-Pie-BOB! (Don't ask), Her female name was shortened to Bobbitalulah then to Bob cos she just _suited_ it lol.

Chroí - Pronounced "Kree", the Irish for "Heart". Pure white budgie, she was beautiful

Argo - Was found outside, was originally called Jason but didn't like it (Jason and the Argonauts, geddit?)

Apart from Smokey, who i didn't name, and Sky, my birds all seem to have odd names lol.

I love hearing about how people gave their birds their names


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

TínaBrá said:


> Over the years I have named my pets after disney put when I got Tínu I felt lost and lonely and I had just lost a dear friend. On the way home I saw that she was also very lost so I thought that Tína which means lost was perfect. Her middlename Brá means pretty and she is so pretty so she is lost pretty.



Aw thats lovely!


----------



## Alemap118 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am not original 
Dog 1 Tyler. He had a little boy face, dog 2 Molly she just looks so cute 
Cockatiel 1 is named Mss Bird, because nothing else came to mind..and our newest addition is called Baby because this tile is a baby and has a baby face.


----------



## erosinelysium (Dec 30, 2012)

My cockatiel is called Amber, not only because she has orange/amber cheeks, but because we wanted a name that was similar to my old cockatiel Ruby. Both precious stones. We struggled thinking of names for Amber, it was the only name we could think of and we think it was Ruby making sure we named her after her haha.


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

"Pip" came from the novel "Great Expectations." Which we have for him.


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

MILLIE: (Our first Cockatiel)
We rescued her from a miserable life from one of our neighbours.
MOLLIE:
We bought Mollie to keep Millie company, so we had Millie,Mollie.
Then Millie died so we bought...
BOYZIE:
To keep Mollie company, he was very noisey and my husband kept saying to him 'You are a noisey Boyzie' and I liked the name so it stuck.

Kerrie (The Dog)
We rehomed her as a 2 year old Springer Spaniel, she was called Gerry the Springer, which I didn't like, so I renamed her Kerrie, which sounds similar and wouldn't confuse her too much.


----------



## eddyc (Aug 10, 2013)

Sandi was named after the caravan park we were holidaying in when we bought him/her

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## treycie (Aug 12, 2013)

My first tiel was already named perry for "perrywinkle" since we speak spanish more we remembered a series where a womans nickname was la perris. So we slightly changed it now to come and find out our perris is a boy... In thar same show a guys nickname was tatito so my hubby has now changed tthe name to tatito... Lol
The other tiel was already named sunshine and weve kept it like that


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

My boy's name is Archimedes because he's a cinnamon whiteface. He's named after Merlin's owl from the old Disney's Sword in the Stone. Poor thing has no tail feathers so he even looks more like the part!
Other names thought of were Milo, Ares, Jasper, Scout and Ace.


----------



## LawrenceWu (Aug 10, 2013)

Me and my girlfriend love god names. Our first cockatiel was named after the god of thunder, Thor, so when we got two tiels after he passed away we were looking up Greek gods. We found Cratos, Nike, Bia, and Zelus who were the winged enforcers of Zeus. Cratos, being the God of Strength and Nike, the Goddess of Victory.

:grey tiel: And so, we have two of our very own winged enforcers! :wf grey:


----------

